# The videos "Cubing" made.



## Cubing (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the solve. The Cube I use is Blue Guhong.(Pops a lot)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 27, 2011)

:fp

Honestly, at least change the title of the video.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 27, 2011)

:fp NO One wants to see junk like this.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 27, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> :fp NO One wants to see junk like this.


 
This.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

LICKIN' KITTENS,WHILE WEARING MITTENS CHICKENS


----------



## RaresB (Apr 27, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> :fp NO One wants to see junk like this.


 


Hershey said:


> This.


 
This


----------



## qqwref (Apr 27, 2011)

Ugh, why?


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, you can use a video editor!


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

Solve Breakdown please?


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 27, 2011)

uninstall plz


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 27, 2011)

Reconstruction plz


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 27, 2011)

dnftt guys


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Whats the code?


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

Slow motion please?


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 27, 2011)

pretty good f2l but you could work on pll. and have you learned all of your olls? lol


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 27, 2011)

Faz and rowe are Jealous of your trolling powers.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 27, 2011)

You see, it's funny cuz it still wasn't as fast as it could have been.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 27, 2011)

sometimes your hand has crazy acceleration.


----------



## emolover (Apr 27, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Wow, you can use a video editor!


 
But even then its iffy.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> pretty good f2l but you could work on pll. and have you learned all of your olls? lol


 
Assumptions. He could be using Triangular Francisco.


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

Fake! He rigged the video!

Seriously, do something else with your spare time.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 27, 2011)

Left hand is so fast it seems like it pops out of nowhere!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 27, 2011)

At least try to do a good job editing, if you're going to make a fake video.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> Fake! He rigged the video!
> 
> Seriously, do something else with your spare time.


 

You sound like a non-cuber! lol.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 27, 2011)

What's wrong with you guys, this is the Hulk method!


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 27, 2011)

ZOMG! Mines are faster than yours!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1boIiPJs_A

Edit: I love how Rick Roll'd is the top related vid on mine, it's perfect lol


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 27, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> ZOMG! Mines are faster than yours!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1boIiPJs_A


 Private video.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nuh uhh *shifty eyes*


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 27, 2011)

This gives a whole new meaning to the Zeroing method.
He's just _too_ good!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 27, 2011)

fail


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 27, 2011)

DNF.
A6c) The timer must be stopped using both hands, with both hands flat and palms down. Penalty: 2 seconds.
A6d) The competitor must fully release the puzzle before stopping the timer. Penalty: 2 seconds.
A6e) The competitor must not touch or move the puzzle until the judge has inspected the puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.

Fast solve though.


----------



## Faz (Apr 27, 2011)

omg it's a troll let's all feed it.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 27, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> omg it's a troll let's all feed it.


 
Bacon or Beans ...?


----------



## Cubing (Apr 27, 2011)

Feed it some Hatorade!


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hershey said:


> This.



This.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 28, 2011)

Your PB is DNF!


----------



## Cubing (Apr 28, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> sometimes your hand has crazy acceleration.


 
My hands go for a jog everyday.......around the cube O_O


----------



## Qualmer (Apr 28, 2011)

You could at least put more effort in editing. Now it's now fun to watch at all.


----------



## Cubing (Apr 28, 2011)

Qualmer said:


> You could at least put more effort in editing. Now it's now fun to watch at all.


 
That made no sense.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 28, 2011)

By making this video you:
1. Made yourself look like a fool.
2. announced to everyone that you have epic trolling powers.
3. :fp


----------



## yoruichi (Apr 29, 2011)

this video was totally original


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh, been there done that.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 29, 2011)

what's zeroing?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> what's zeroing?


 
Felik's secret method...


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Apr 30, 2011)

he won't teach us?
no info bout it?
nothing?
is it a method or a trick?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 30, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> he won't teach us?
> no info bout it?
> nothing?
> is it a method or a trick?



http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Cubing_Memes

Its on that page


----------



## Cubing (Apr 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Meh, been there done that.


 
Was that cube a Shengen F2?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 30, 2011)

Cubing said:


> Was that cube a Shengen F2?


 
First link, yes.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

Olook!!!!!111!!elventy!

A tutorial.


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 30, 2011)

Kittens. New method. Sup 1 second most of the solving is in the PRE inspection


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 30, 2011)

very obviously this guy needs to be banned for a week for using excess exclamation points


----------



## Cubing (May 3, 2011)

*4x4x4 SOLVE MY PERSONAL BEST!!!!*

The cube is use is Maru. It tends to lock up a little.


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Cubing (May 3, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Kittens. New method. Sup 1 second most of the solving is in the PRE inspection


 
I still have the WR


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

omgsoclever


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 3, 2011)

You sir, are a bit of a troll.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 3, 2011)

whats the code


----------



## a small kitten (May 3, 2011)

ban


----------



## Shamankian (May 3, 2011)

ONE time was enough to show off the fact that you can edit a video.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

Seriously...
:fp


----------



## Cool Frog (May 3, 2011)

3x3x5 is fun.


----------



## cyoubx (May 3, 2011)

He's going to keep doing this until he gets to an 11x11 whereby he breaks both the cube and the glass table beneath it. This is when I start applauding.


----------



## spitcuba (May 3, 2011)

Edit: wrong


----------



## spitcuba (May 3, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> :fp NO One wants to see junk like this.


 
+1


----------



## Engberg91 (May 3, 2011)

oh no not again -_-
now do an avg of 12 and break the glass


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 3, 2011)

step 1 dig a really big hole
step 2 jump in hole
step 3 ask someone to bury you
step 4 ask someone to video you getting buried
step 5 tell them to edit video to skip to your death
step 6 ?????
step 7 /thread


----------



## Vinny (May 3, 2011)

Maybe we should get rid of this kid...


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> ban


 


waffle=ijm said:


> step 1 dig a really big hole
> step 2 jump in hole
> step 3 ask someone to bury you
> step 4 ask someone to video you getting buried
> ...


 


Vinny said:


> Maybe we should get rid of this kid...


 
Anyone notice any kind of common theme?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Anyone notice any kind of common theme?


 
Yes...


Spoiler



They think he's too fast


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

Spoiler



Yep, jealousy was what I saw too.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 3, 2011)

A video response to the *3x3* 6.57 solve (nakaji1084)?


----------



## jrb (May 3, 2011)

Again?


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 3, 2011)

.... no


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 3, 2011)

Kid do you have any life? Go to your room and figure out why you so stupid. Then apologize and ask Admin or whatever to close all your threads and ban you.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 3, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> step 1 dig a really big hole
> step 2 jump in hole
> step 3 ask someone to bury you
> step 4 ask someone to video you getting buried
> ...


 
I cracked the f*** up at #5.


----------



## Hershey (May 3, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> ban





ElectricDoodie said:


> Seriously...
> :fp





waffle=ijm said:


> step 1 dig a really big hole
> step 2 jump in hole
> step 3 ask someone to bury you
> step 4 ask someone to video you getting buried
> ...


 


Vinny said:


> Maybe we should get rid of this kid...


 


cookieyo145 said:


> Kid do you have any life? Go to your room and figure out why you so stupid. Then apologize and ask Admin or whatever to close all your threads and ban you.


 
These.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 3, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Kid do you have any life? Go to your room and figure out why you so stupid. Then apologize and ask Admin or whatever to close all your threads and ban you.


 
This.


----------



## ianography (May 3, 2011)

Not again...


----------



## Logan (May 3, 2011)

It's good to see that we're all such a kind and mature forum...


----------



## uberCuber (May 3, 2011)

Logan said:


> It's good to see that we're all such a kind and mature forum...


 
Especially the OP


----------



## danthecuber (May 3, 2011)

IP ban plz


----------



## Logan (May 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Especially the OP


 
Since when is the best way to respond to an immature person to be immature?


----------



## IamWEB (May 3, 2011)

omg it's a troll lets all feed it.


----------



## Cubing (May 3, 2011)

Logan said:


> It's good to see that we're all such a kind and mature forum...


 
Yes it is.


----------



## yamahammer08 (May 3, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> This.


 
Did you really just quote yourself just to say "this"? I think we got it the first time 

Also, I don't really see what the big deal is with OP and why everyone is responding with such outrage... (ok, maybe outrage is a bit of an exaggeration, but I couldn't think of another word atm). I could see what was coming from a mile off as soon as I saw the multiple exclamation points in the thread title. If it bothers you so much, just don't watch it.


----------



## Cubing (May 3, 2011)

*Pyraminx Solve.......FAIL!!*

(>_<)


----------



## danthecuber (May 3, 2011)

Just stop. Please.
None of this **** that you are posting is amusing anyone.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 3, 2011)

I actually lol'd at that.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 3, 2011)

I did too. Haha.


----------



## Engberg91 (May 3, 2011)

when i saw the title and your name i actually lold.
and i hate myself now....


----------



## RaresB (May 3, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> Did you really just quote yourself just to say "this"? I think we got it the first time
> 
> Also, I don't really see what the big deal is with OP and why everyone is responding with such outrage... (ok, maybe outrage is a bit of an exaggeration, but I couldn't think of another word atm). I could see what was coming from a mile off as soon as I saw the multiple exclamation points in the thread title. If it bothers you so much, just don't watch it.


 
This


----------



## Drake (May 3, 2011)

Nice, but the table didn't broke... .


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 3, 2011)

Ban please.


----------



## gundamslicer (May 3, 2011)

LOLIPOPS ARE AMZING
I can't see the vid.. On my iPhone..


----------



## Cubing (May 3, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ban please.


 
Stop being a troll >_<


----------



## ianography (May 3, 2011)

Cubing said:


> Stop being a troll >_<


 
I love irony.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 3, 2011)

In Tokyo, they sell toupees for dogs


----------



## Owen (May 4, 2011)

I like kittens.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 4, 2011)

That one actually made me laugh. Haha.


----------



## jrb (May 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> I love irony.



Me too.


----------



## Logan (May 4, 2011)

Ok, three is enough. Immaturity is now somewhat appropriate, but at least try to troll/flame in a funny/somewhat nice manner.

Also, thanks to whatever mod merged the threads.

Edit: If you guys want the threads closed so badly, report the OP to the mods, and they will take care of it.


----------



## danthecuber (May 4, 2011)

Logan said:


> Also, thanks to whatever mod merged the threads.



+1 Thank you


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 4, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> +1 Thank you


 
I agree though he should have just closed all the threads.


----------



## IamWEB (May 4, 2011)

I don't like the thread merge, now my last post is not very effective...

This should be closed anyway, not because of the videos made, but because of the response to it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 4, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Slow motion please?


k


----------



## Logan (May 4, 2011)

^ Seamless.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 4, 2011)

aznmortalx said:


> k


 
OMFG. your awesome.... You can tell from the slow motion he has time Hax. Government you should get him for magical capabilities.


----------



## Cubing (May 4, 2011)

aznmortalx said:


> k



You posted this WITHOUT my permission.


----------



## Xishem (May 4, 2011)

See regulation 3h:



> 3h) No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.


Your puzzle clearly breaks this regulation, and therefore this attempt, and all future attempts, are invalid.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 4, 2011)

Cubing said:


> You posted this WITHOUT my permission.


 
He doesn't need it.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 4, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> If it bothers you so much, just don't watch it.


 How can I know that it will bother me, if I don't watch it?
I have to watch it first, to know that it'll bother me. Unless I watch it, and it bothers me, then I go back in time to not watch it. Do you have a time machine?





On-Topic, I actually liked and laughed at the last video. In fact, I wouldn't have liked it, without the context of the past 2 videos.
If he had just posted that last video on it's own, I wouldn't have found it funny.

So I wonder, do I actually hate that he uploaded these videos? The last one made me laugh, but I needed the first 2 stupid ones for the context. Or else it would've just been a kid punching a puzzle.
And as much as I hated the first 2 videos, I like to laugh...

I'm having a battle within me...


----------



## IamWEB (May 4, 2011)

"The greatest battle lies within."

You weren't aware of the upcoming 3rd video, and therefore the 2 videos prior couldn't have been justified with that reasoning.

'Kay.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 4, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> "The greatest battle lies within."
> 
> You weren't aware of the upcoming 3rd video, and therefore the 2 videos prior couldn't have been justified with that reasoning.
> 
> 'Kay.


 They weren't justified before the 3rd video, but is it justified now?

Back to battle within self.


----------



## IamWEB (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't call this good enough justification: the ends are not justifying the means. I laughed, but the outcome is off far less gain than was the energy wasted in the buildup to it.

Take off the suit.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 4, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I wouldn't call this good enough justification: the ends are not justifying the means. I laughed, but the outcome is off far less gain than was the energy wasted in the buildup to it.
> 
> Take off the suit.


Ah, good!
You're right, now that I think about it after reading your post. 

Suit and weapons removed.


----------



## hic0057 (May 4, 2011)

LOL for_* Rubik's*_ Pyraminx.


----------



## brunson (May 4, 2011)

It's stupid, but I don't think it's a violation of the rules. If he's doing it for the attention then you are all playing right into his hand.


----------



## Godmil (May 4, 2011)

I think the videos are quite fun. The pyraminx one in particular is funny. My only problem is the titles "world record (official)" that's just taking hits away from Faz et al.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> He doesn't need it.



hi


----------



## Cubing (May 4, 2011)

brunson said:


> It's stupid, but I don't think it's a violation of the rules. If he's doing it for the attention then you are all playing right into his hand.


 
Video-making is about fun. It was suppose to be something that you all would enjoy


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

How is any of this garbage fun?


----------



## Hershey (May 5, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> How is any of this garbage fun?


 
This.


----------



## caartey (May 5, 2011)

Fun is 
"a giant Rubik's cube like meteor coming to destroy earth,
and you destroying it telepathically"
This video screams i m a smuck....

Why doesnt the mods ban this guy, just a temporary ban, he spamms a lot with useless threads


----------



## RyanO (May 5, 2011)

Everybody relax. It's not like he's actually trying to pass this off as real. It's pretty stupid, but it's harmless. The pyraminx video made me laugh, so all in all I'd say reading this thread was worth it.


----------



## caartey (May 5, 2011)

jus videos on youtube is ok 

but making a thread and wasting time of those who have other jobs thats not kool


----------



## RyanO (May 5, 2011)

If you're supposed to be working at your job then I'm pretty sure reading any thread on speedsolving would be as much of a waste of time as this.


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

> Everybody relax. It's not like he's actually trying to pass this off as real.



World record anyone?


----------



## JLarsen (May 5, 2011)

Lmao editing.


----------



## RyanO (May 5, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> World record anyone?


 
It's so obviously fake that a non cuber would absolutely know that it's fake. He doesn't even time it, lol. The intention isn't to actually trick anyone beyond getting them to watch something stupid.


----------

